# 40 days later...



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Can't quite believe what a difference 40 days has made!

Here's Baxter when he first joined us (aged 6 months):










And here he is tonight, 40 days later...:










How he's grown up!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless him, he's gorgeous


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Thanks 
We think so too 
xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

wow what a big change in just over a month, he is lovely, my ben is still at the gangly leg stage.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I think the first photo is a little misleading - you can't see his rear/back properly!! So maybe he looks a bit smaller than he was... but he has grown/changed SO much!!
I'm guessing this because Baxter still seems a bit 'all legs' too... bless 'em 
x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

look at those legs!!!! hehe

gorgeous!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow he grown so handsome in just almost 1 1/2 months.. Does he also had something to do with that platform he's sitting?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He is a very handsome young man,you must be very proud of him.*


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Growing into a stuning boy..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww gorgeous boy :thumbup: this is Bobby in april at 9 weeks and other is him now


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They change so much don't they! He is so gorgeous and handsome. :thumbup:

This is Blade at 6 weeks when we got him and now at 12 weeks.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Awww gorgeous boy :thumbup: this is Bobby in april at 9 weeks and other is him now


Gorgeous pictures! He is a sweet looking little man! :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Blade is adorable so cuddly :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's grown loads! Gorgeous


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

He's gonna be big!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Hi Blade is adorable so cuddly :thumbup:


Thank you. X


----------

